# Dido's new single...



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

You dreary fucking talentless bitch. :evil:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh dear! :roll:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Second that one. Current song is absolutely awful but is getting a lot of airplay. Sings like a castrated monkey.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*laughs* @ the castrated monkey bit LOL :lol:


----------



## mobtob (Jul 11, 2003)

Does it contain the lyrics;

"And I-IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii" in a feeble voice?

Probably :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bring back real music you know the smurffs and wombles the good stuff


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I've not heard the new song. However, I have heard all of her other ones, and loads that Enya did, so I'm guessing it's the same.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Maybe she needs an 'L' in her name to help give her some pitch in her singing


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

How can anyone who's name is one letter away from Dildo be taken seriously at anything?


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Dido - a bit of Greek Mythology for you :wink:

Dido, also called Elissa, was princess of Tyre in Phoenicia. Escaping tyranny in her country, she came to Libya where she founded Carthage, a great city which Aeneas and his comrades, who had become refugees after the sack of Troy, visited seven years after the end of the Trojan War. As Queen of Carthage, she received the Trojans exiles with hospitality, and having given Aeneas more love than he could take, felt betrayed when he left for Italy, and committed suicide.









Dido preparing to kill herself with â€˜Aeneas' sword


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

ColDiTT said:


> Dido - a bit of Greek Mythology for you :wink:
> 
> Dido, also called Elissa, was princess of Tyre in Phoenicia. Escaping tyranny in her country, she came to Libya where she founded Carthage, a great city which Aeneas and his comrades, who had become refugees after the sack of Troy, visited seven years after the end of the Trojan War. As Queen of Carthage, she received the Trojans exiles with hospitality, and having given Aeneas more love than he could take, felt betrayed when he left for Italy, and committed suicide.
> 
> ...


She's also the subject of a smashing opera by Purcell. 

Trouble with Dido is that just about every women I know thinks she's fantastic. It's a bit like being confronted by someone who says they've got a Bose stereo at home which sounds the dog's bollox. You feel a bit bad if you say you think it's shit cos it implies that you think they are a bit shit.

I experienced this recently when my mother-in-law asked me if I'd heard Dido's new album, proclaiming it to be fantastic. My tactful response was to excitedly say that I must try and hold of it.  :?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

garyc said:


> You dreary fucking talentless bitch. :evil:


Say how you really feel.


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

you would though wouldn't you? :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Most of you do on here anyway  :wink: ...and when you all really get going your all like 'old fishwives' :lol:  :wink:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Do any of you know Dido's new single is called?
Havent heard it yet but can't wait...........


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

I think it's called 'Don't leave Home' released Monday 12th April 

Yes, here it is  [edit]


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Don't bother to leave the house more like 
:wink:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I will be a predictable female for once and say that I think it is a good track from the album!  
It's a chick thing, I'm sorry!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

If anyone likes a real female vocalist with talent and a great band you could do little worse than Sarah Mclachen's new LP "Fallen". Nicely written songs, beautifully sung and recorded, with a real band and great arrangments. Flatters yer Hi Fi. (probably sound good even on a Bose :wink: )

How it should be done.

My current favorite. :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Guess there is always Nora Jones to fall back on :roll: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> If anyone likes a real female vocalist with talent and a great band you could do little worse than Sarah Mclachen's new LP "Fallen". Nicely written songs, beautifully sung and recorded, with a real band and great arrangments. Flatters yer Hi Fi. (probably sound good even on a Bose :wink: )
> 
> How it should be done.
> 
> My current favorite. :-*


Is that the same girl / woman whose vocals were used on what I think was a Chicane track?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I tell a lie, it WAS her, but it was Delirium - track called "Silence", and almost certainly the version I know is the DJ Tiesto track...

Yeah, its great 

Just ordering her remix CD from the web now


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

sonnyikea said:


> you would though wouldn't you? :wink:


yes


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> Maybe she needs an 'L' in her name to help give her some pitch in her singing


might help with her rythym too...

H :evil:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

garyc said:


> you could do little worse than Sarah Mclachen


TOY STORY 2/When she loved me = 

Gets me every time.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

whose dido?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> whose dido?


"Grammar Pedants forward! Quiiiiick Maaaarrrch"


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > whose dido?
> ...


I was going to post stupid sarcy comment last night but thought.....nah.

On the other hand, perhaps there's more than one dido (shudder).


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> whose dido?


A girl who chose this name with no 'L' in it!  ...Misserable cow!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Well I'm a girl and I think Dido is dreary shit.

AND she's at V this year :evil: (looking forward to watching 60,000 people try to squeeze into the NME arena to watch Muse leaving the V stage free for 2,000 Dido lovers.. :roll: ).

Good job they made up for it with Kings of Leon, Jet, Strokes, Pixies, badly Drawn Boy, Scissor Sisters etc etc. 

L


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

t7 said:


> Well I'm a girl and I think Dido is dreary shit.
> 
> L


Nice post


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

garyc said:


> Nice post


Actually realised after pressing submit that I had picked up "dreary" from your original post - it had obviously lodged itself in my short-term lexicon... :roll:

Imitation, flattery etc...

L :-*


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Dido is the Status Quo of today.

The songs all sound the fookin same :roll:

No offence to fans of the Quo


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

garyc said:


> ...beautifully sung and recorded..


Must have a good production team as sounded painfully shite live on Parkinson tongiht.

Dissapointing.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

hudson said:


> Dido is the Status Quo of today.
> 
> The songs all sound the fookin same :roll:
> 
> No offence to fans of the Quo


I liked Quo in their early days.

Piledriver & Hello are still two of my fav albums. 

Three chords, and away you go. [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jdn said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ...beautifully sung and recorded..
> ...


....or particularly poor BBC sound engineers on behalf of Parkie.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

garyc said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Yeah, but badly out of tune is badly out of tune.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jdn said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jdn said:
> ...


So there is a tune in there somewhere :idea:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Gary - check out the new album by Bic Runga - 'Beautiful Collision'. Wonderful stuff.

Damian


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> You dreary fucking talentless bitch. :evil:


Fucking classic! Can she actually sing more than one note in one dull and listless key? The whole thing sounds like an emaciated groan.

Dido - *Yawn*


----------

